
Report URI's journey to a permanent redirect - jgrahamc
https://scotthelme.co.uk/report-uri-journey-to-a-permanent-redirect/
======
avh02
I knew about the change-of-request-type behaviour with 301/302's, but was not
aware of the existence of 307/308\. This great write-up should make more
people aware of it

edit: issue --> behaviour

